
Tell HN: Make the search function more prominent - memexy
Right now it&#x27;s at the bottom of the page. I think it should be in the top bar so that people can see it when they go to submit an article or ask a question. Having it be more prominent will remind people to search first I think and will cut down on repeated submissions.
======
RNCTX
Curious whether submit-before-search and comment-before-read are states of
being rather than side effects of user interface prominence.

I suspect they are, but I also suspect there are UI researchers on here who
can tell me!

~~~
memexy
Availability makes a difference. I'm not a UI/UX researcher but I've noticed I
use functionality that is prominent and forget functionality that is "out of
reach".

